# New guy here with a question!!



## Rider161 (Oct 12, 2011)

Your overhang is fine  no need to change anything :thumbsup:


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

girdeaux said:


> Hi everyone! My name is Marko. I'm from Croatia and pardon me on my bad english!
> I'm sorry if I placed this in a wrong section. I have been reading your posts
> for quite a while and I like the forum very much.
> I have a question regarding my snowboard width. I own a Burton Moto boots size 11.5,
> ...


You do not need a new board that is wider. Overhang is only an issue once you get around 4-5 cm of overhang.


----------



## girdeaux (Jan 31, 2012)

Thanks for the replies.  
I noticed overhang for the first time when I was in deep powder, but my bindings were set too much to the toe side of the borad. So I moved them more to the center. I went from 4 cm of toe / 0 cm of heel....to the 2cm/2cm. Still no snow here so not sure how it will work. If you guys say im clear...than it should be OK.


----------

